# .....and BAM! Lucius grew up!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

(*Some of you all saw these already on facebook so feel free to move on lol!)

It's been about a month since my last update of pics so I took some today...Lucius is about 8 months and he has really started looking manly  he is a high drive boy but is so eager to please he will do nearly anything for me. I haven't weighed him for a month but I am thinking he has got to be around 33-35lbs. He is not a big dog, just really solid. When you pet him he feels hard all over...I think he will be fun to condition when he is old enough...though he does a lot of toning on his own lol!

Anywho...here is Lucius!









































Lol! This one below is mid-bark! Love his puff-cheeks 

































Here I told him to sit/wait for the cow hide...he is trying real hard not to bark









He isn't a perfect conformation dog but I still LOVE his look. 









He is the best looking dog there is. End of story.  :roll:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Love me some Lucius!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha yes, he Is a looker. He looks amazing.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Wasnt he just a lap dog 2 weeks ago? I think yall are pulling tricks on me...

He looks so grown now. Hes still handsome as ever.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He sends you all a lick  I took him to the pet store to pick out food and he got loved on by the workers there. Unforntunately one of the workers have him a handful (and I mean a handful!) of rainbow colored milk bone treats....lovely. Now he is farting and smelling up the house!  ugh! Why can't people ask if the dog can have a treat before giving it?!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So handsome! I'm glad his markings haven't faded all that much. Looks like he will be keeping that widow's peak


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow he looks awesome. Really nice!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love that boy! Damn I saw Tuuwa the other day and he was a real dog! I did not see puppy anymore, I fear the same for his boy here. Ahhhh they don't stay puppy cute long enough


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> He is the best looking dog there is. End of story.  :roll:


Love em!



::::COACH:::: said:


> Unforntunately one of the workers have him a handful (and I mean a handful!) of rainbow colored milk bone treats....lovely. Now he is farting and smelling up the house!  ugh! Why can't people ask if the dog can have a treat before giving it?!


I HATE that ish  It's happened soo many times to us that I just expect it and deny it before they can put their hand down. I always thank them though. :doggy: What I really feel like saying is, "do you want to come to my house and clean shit off my floor?"....my mother tells me that's not ok to say in public though :roll:

Lucious looks great! Nice and lean


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! So true  it was so awful because she did it when I was doing the transaction...mid debit card swipe! Sneaky sneaky....


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

He is looking great!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bam is right! He grew fast, still has that cute puppy face tho


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's such a great looking little dog. He sure is growing up really fast.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He's gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He looks like a real dog now. They grow too damn fast.


----------



## thekidadjei (Oct 21, 2013)

True apbt! Nice dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww he's such a handsome boy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He did grow fast! I wonder how he will look at two...hmmm.... Thanks again everyone for the comments


----------



## David Winners (Oct 27, 2013)

Great pics coach!

He's a very nice looking dog. Not overdone and very athletic. You can see his smile 

David Winners


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

One handsome boy!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahahahahaaha!!!! I love that lil dog!


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

He is so pretty coach!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

This (not so) little guy has always had my attention! Looking awesome, love his build!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks! Me too! Definitely my kind of bulldog


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

There's my stud muffin! Or should i say Tuuwa's BF! Lol!! That boy grew up over night!


----------

